# Why is  GPU-Z not scaling right?



## Scott Chamber (Nov 14, 2016)

I need some help.i cant get gpuz to scale right. its the only app that does this on windows 10 pro.........why? and how i fix?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 14, 2016)

Does it do the same thing with the non-ROG version?


----------



## Scott Chamber (Nov 14, 2016)

yes kinda .......its huge though.....but u can see the whole thing but it takes up a quarter of the screen lol


----------



## Scott Chamber (Nov 14, 2016)

i checked my scaling and its at 100% so its not that....and all my other apps are working / visually as they are intended. I also tried uninstalling and reinstalling and does nothing


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 14, 2016)

Run GPU-Z without installing, from the file itself.


----------



## Scott Chamber (Nov 15, 2016)

nope.........does the same thing either way , if i install or standlone


----------



## Scott Chamber (Nov 15, 2016)

the nonrog version at least is not scale so i cant see some of it but its huge! how can i scale the size of it?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 15, 2016)

that is really weird, works fine for me in W10 at 100% and 200% scaling (4K, 200% looks good)

maybe right click the .exe and disable high DPI scaling there?


----------



## Scott Chamber (Nov 15, 2016)

nope......no difference . i can live with the non rog version........it jsut seems a lot bigger than the norm.  I just  reinstalled windows 10 pro..so going to mess with settings a bit and see if i can fix. But its strange cause its only doing it on the rogv of gpuz and no other apps.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 15, 2016)

ROG looks a little odd at 200%, but nothing like what you're seeing


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 15, 2016)

I recall MSI afterburner doing something exactly like this I wonder if it's the same cause not that I recall what the cause was but maybe it'll help to find a solution for the OP

Remember having to all tab to switch setting tabs and use only keyboard shortcuts to navigate


----------



## Naki (Nov 15, 2016)

What is your monitor brand, model, exact resolution used?
I hope not anything under FullHD?

Also, I see your Windows OS was "tweaked". Maybe you tweaked too much.


----------



## bug (Nov 15, 2016)

Naki said:


> What is your monitor brand, model, exact resolution used?
> I hope not anything under FullHD?
> 
> Also, I see your Windows OS was "tweaked". Maybe you tweaked too much.


This. It may simply be using the wrong font (size) if the default one was changed/deleted.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 15, 2016)

bug said:


> This. It may simply be using the wrong font (size) if the default one was changed/deleted.



that makes perfect sense.


----------



## Scott Chamber (Nov 16, 2016)

I think that might be it........BUT do any of you know how to reset windows to default FONTS? i cant seem to figure this out.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 16, 2016)

Scott Chamber said:


> I think that might be it........BUT do any of you know how to reset windows to default FONTS? i cant seem to figure this out.



yeah what version of windows?

On Windows 10 

Right click on the desktop and goto display settings.

the first screen is magnification. mine is 100% by default but idk if that scales with larger displays.

Try adjusting this first.

Next you click on "Advanced Display Settings"

Now scroll down the window to "Advanced sizing of text and other items"

This will bring you to text adjustment. there is a drop down so you can see what exactly is affected and adjust it to suite you.


----------



## Scott Chamber (Nov 16, 2016)

Solaris17 said:


> yeah what version of windows?
> 
> On Windows 10
> 
> ...




Ive already tried that and everything is set at 100% ive tried other sizes and it donest make a differnce......but how do you actually reset the FONTS....not just size.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 16, 2016)

Scott Chamber said:


> Ive already tried that and everything is set at 100% ive tried other sizes and it donest make a differnce......but how do you actually reset the FONTS....not just size.



There is no button to reset fonts. I am assuming you mean the actual system fonts files then?

you can run SFC /scannow to check for file integrity.

or dism /online /cleanup-image /restorehealth to replace and fix missing stuff. but im not certain either will fix your issue.


----------



## bug (Nov 17, 2016)

Scott Chamber said:


> Ive already tried that and everything is set at 100% ive tried other sizes and it donest make a differnce......but how do you actually reset the FONTS....not just size.


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=windows10+reset+fonts+to+default


----------

